# World’s biggest sailing superyacht tested (POLL ADDED)



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 4, 2016)

The 468ft-long vessel, owned by Russian billionaire Andrey Igorevich Melnichenko, was reportedly pulled out of the German Naval Yard in Kiel, north of Hamburg, by a tugboat and eventually built up a speed of 20 knots.

But the superyacht, worth an estimated $450million (£313million), was not able to realise its full potential because the three huge sails have not yet been unveiled. They are expected to be tested at some point in the next week. 







Sailing Yacht A boasts eight floors - with a helicopter pad on one of the decks - and an underwater observation room.








Superyachtfan.com reports that the boat is powered by a 'hybrid diesel-electric package with controllable pitch propellers,' and is designed to accommodate 20 guests and a crew of 54.

The yacht was designed by Frenchman Philippe Starck and built by German Naval Yards, Nobiskrug.







Benjamin Maltby of MatrixLloyd, said: 'Make no mistake - this will be a very significant ship. 

'While precise details of the sailing rig have yet to be released, not since the days of the mighty clipper sailing ships, such as the Cutty Sark, has such a large sailing vessel been built. 'This new superyacht will be nearly twice the length and over twice the width of the Cutty Sark. 

Top Speed: 24mph (20.8 knots)

Cruise Speed: 18mph (15.6 knots)

Length: 468ft 

Size of sailing masts: 300ft

Cost: £260m

Crew: 54


----------



## droopyRO (Oct 5, 2016)

Imagine her with broadside cannons !


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 5, 2016)

Being an utter anti-capitalist (in the sense of despising gratuitous wealth), I hope she does a Titanic.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 5, 2016)

I prefer it to his other one

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_(motor_yacht)


----------



## Bones (Oct 5, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I prefer it to his other one
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_(motor_yacht)



I dunno - I woudn't want to be in the main mast room in heavy seas or even a storm...... Would be worse than riding a Vomit Comet at the amusement park.

Of course you'd have to come down before it hit but just sayin.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 30, 2016)

Returns from sea trials  under sail for the first time.






 The yacht is projected to have a cruising speed of 16 knots powered by twin MTU engines of 4,827hp each which will give her a transatlantic range of 5,320 nautical miles.

The yacht has a digital control system that has a touch sensitive sheet of black glass, allowing the crew to raise and lower sails and the anchor with a simple swipe.. Earlier this week, widespread rumors that S/Y A would not be able to leave the Baltic Sea due to her deep 8-meter draught were denied by a spokesperson for Mr Melnichenko. The sailing yacht will indeed be able to travel through the Drogden strait that has an 8.3-meter depth.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 30, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Earlier this week, widespread rumors that S/Y A would not be able to leave the Baltic Sea due to her deep 8-meter draught were denied by a spokesperson for Mr Melnichenko. The sailing yacht will indeed be able to travel through the Drogden strait that has an 8.3-meter depth.



I never realized the exit to the Baltic is so shallow!  So most ships plying the Baltic are stuck there?


----------



## natr0n (Oct 30, 2016)

Reminds me of that movie were the world floods or something and only "elite" people can get on board.


----------



## 64K (Oct 30, 2016)

natr0n said:


> Reminds me of that movie were the world floods or something and only "elite" people can get on board.



Water World?

That movie was a disaster of epic proportions and made not a single damn bit of sense imo


----------



## natr0n (Oct 30, 2016)

64K said:


> Water World?
> 
> That movie was a disaster of epic proportions and made not a single damn bit of sense imo



Wasn't that it was a few years ago. The end shows a rich dude put his kid before him on the ship as he comes to his senses.

I should be on this list still looking.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 30, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> I never realized the exit to the Baltic is so shallow!  So most ships plying the Baltic are stuck there?




Here is how it has been reported....with maps.

http://www.sailingscuttlebutt.com/2016/10/20/no-way-sailing-yacht/


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 30, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Here is how it has been reported....with maps.
> 
> http://www.sailingscuttlebutt.com/2016/10/20/no-way-sailing-yacht/


Wow, I do not relish the role of whoever must pilot her through there!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 30, 2016)

natr0n said:


> Wasn't that it was a few years ago. The end shows a rich dude put his kid before him on the ship as he comes to his senses.
> 
> I should be on this list still looking.



2012  

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1190080/?ref_=nv_sr_1


----------



## natr0n (Oct 30, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> 2012
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1190080/?ref_=nv_sr_1


That's it.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Oct 30, 2016)

That yacht is ugly as hell


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 30, 2016)

Poll added.

I voted 10.
 I think it is extraordinary...... a treat to the eye.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 30, 2016)

I gave it an 8.  It has to be gazed at for extended periods, slowly taking in her lines, from stem to stern.  She really is a one of a kind, bordering on beautiful.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 30, 2016)

droopyRO said:


> Imagine her with broadside cannons !


I'd rather have Valmy, spank you very much.





20 knots is pokey.  When you consider the fact a 1000' long aircraft carrier can outrun that ship, it quickly loses its appeal.

Also, sailing craft need a counter weight deep under the waterline to counter the force of the wind high above its center of gravity. My guess is that counterweight isn't installed until after it leaves the strait.  It will have to operate under diesel power or reduced wind power, then be guided through the strait under tug power, likely to dock somewhere else where the counterweight is installed and then it will never be able to go back across the strait.  Advantage is it can run under full wind power then (excepting electrical systems, obviously).

I don't care for the design, really.  The fact it needs 54 crew for 20 passengers too means this is going to be a massive ongoing cost for this guy.  I wouldn't be surprised if he eventually has to sell it to a corporation that rents it out or it gets scrapped.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 30, 2016)

The draft of 8 mtrs would include the keel which gives them 30cm, or a foot of clearance.......no problem.

It reckon it will have an extendable keel for use when it is under sail which is retracted while motoring.
http://www.google.co.uk/patents/US20090288586


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 30, 2016)

"Poll is a Waste of time"

it does NOT allow negative Views   ( *-* 10 in my opinion ).

It Looks like a Steel Oriental JUNK   not even the Beauty of wood that a proper Junk has


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 30, 2016)

The scale is 1 - 10 

If you dont like the way the poll is going have a word with Donald.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 30, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> If you dont like the way the poll is going have a word with Donald.


Now we are both talking Junk


----------



## cornemuse (Oct 31, 2016)

"1" is not low enough, , , ,


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 6, 2017)

The  mammoth $450million (£313million) sailing yacht was spotted pulling into Nobiskrug shipyard in Germany yesterday evening to be delivered to her new owner after months of rigorous testing.

The 468ft-long vessel, owned by Russian billionaire Andrey Igorevich Melnichenko,  sailed into the German Naval Yard in Kiel, north of Hamburg on Friday evening.



















Insurance company Towergate estimates that 10 per cent of the initial value of a superyacht goes on operating costs.

For Chelsea Football Club owner Abramovich's Eclipse, a 162.5m vessel with a missile defence system that cost the billionaire an astronomical $500milion (£332), that means $50m (£33m) a year.

ECLIPSE






The standard fuel usage for a 71m yacht is 500 litres an hour, meaning an average of $400,000 (£265,000) is spent on petrol every year per vessel.

The Value Added Tax (VAT) works out at 15-25 per cent of the vessel's value while docking costs are an average $350,000 (£232,000) and $240,000 (£159,000) the standard for insurance sees the costs soar.

Add to that the expected $1million (£664,000) per year for maintenance and repairs and the wages for an average $1.4m (£930,000) for an on-board crew - which can range from less than 20 to 154 staff on the Sultan of Oman's mysterious Al Said superyacht - and it's a significant outlay.

Al Said


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 6, 2017)

WTF 


CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> The standard fuel usage for a 71m yacht is 500 litres an hour, meaning an average of $400,000 (£265,000) is spent on petrol every year per vessel.


You sure ?
do you not mean Marine diesel ?





As your photo explained


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 6, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> WTF
> 
> You sure ?
> do you not mean Marine diesel ?




good old red diesel i expect........ thats what they put in the superyachts round here.


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 6, 2017)

Umm... Sorry, disgusting. Waste of money.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 6, 2017)

Fugly.

I'm hoping the russians are still building a copy of the original royal yacht Britannia


----------



## qubit (Feb 6, 2017)

That thing is fugly lol.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 6, 2017)

The even put RGB lights to it... lulz.


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 6, 2017)

the54thvoid said:


> Umm... Sorry, disgusting. Waste of money.


"Yes it is"
the Rich/Super Rich have always had Vulger ways of displaying their wealth
This Boat Probably cost more than the Entire Andorra Navy budget


----------



## Ebo (Feb 6, 2017)

the superrich can spend their money any way they want, I really dont care. If you buy that *thing *for a lot of money, either somethings seriously wrong with either your taste, or you have hired a crazy designer.

That tincan is really ugly.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 6, 2017)

I cant wait to see her under full sail..........shes going to be an incredible sight.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 6, 2017)

Holy ship!

It earned a 9 from me. I like it.


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 6, 2017)

I gave it an 8, only for the fact that she's got sails.  Why waste a perfectly good breeze?

Other than that, she looks very military.

This is my favorite, I even built a model of her back in my Sophomore year in college:


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 6, 2017)

hmmm I'd give it an 8 only because it sorta reminds me of old Spanish galleons for the absurd cost I give it 1


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 6, 2017)

It aint got sails, unless you're counting them sticks poking upwards.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 6, 2017)

tigger said:


> It aint got sails, unless you're counting them sticks poking upwards.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 6, 2017)

aah convertible sticks


----------



## Papahyooie (Feb 6, 2017)

I'm no yacht enthusiast, and I couldn't tell you which yacht was this or that or whose, but I do love looking at them (and imagining having one lol.) And I do appreciate the beauty of a disgustingly excessively large boat. Or anything on the sea for that matter. 

That being said, I think it does look kind of awkward with the sails down. I think the shape of the boat was designed to be looked upon under full sail. The lines of the hull, which look gaudy and "aggressive" only make the angle and shape of the masts look more awkward. Shame we don't have a picture of it under full sail. Because I believe that once the sails are up, those lines will complement the angle of the sails, and the sails themselves will fill in the intended "shape" that the ship was designed to convey. It looks awkward and ill designed now. I think under full sail it will be absolutely beautiful. Just my thoughts.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 7, 2017)

*Sailing Yacht A current position is* *58.13575 N / 7.98002 E* on Feb 07, 2017 at 11:06 UTC.

Headed for Southern Spain


----------



## Bow (Feb 7, 2017)

Fugly!


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 7, 2017)

Should have Ordered and had built a Submarine
reasons 
More Gazzilionare privacy
and generaly they run under water where we won't see how UGLY it is


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 7, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Should have Ordered and had built a Submarine
> reasons
> More Gazzilionare privacy
> and generaly they run under water where we won't see how UGLY it is




The ship also contains garages for four vehicles and a submarine, and a helipad on the bow.


1st  test under sail


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 20, 2017)

The superyacht has been impounded after the shipbuilder said it was still owed millions in fees

According to documents seen by German media, Nobiskrug is demanding an outstanding payment of €9.8m, as well as €5.5m for subcontractors and interest charges. Its registered owned is Valla Yachts Ltd, a Bermuda company. 

Gibraltar court official, Admiralty Marshal Liam Yeats, told the broadcaster: 'The vessel is under arrest and is currently at anchor in British Gibraltar Territorial Waters.' 






http://www.superyachtnews.com/business/sailing-yacht-a-detained-in-gibraltar


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 20, 2017)

Re "the Poll"
No Scope for Rating its ugliness
If it was a Woman it would be a 5 Kegger


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 4, 2017)

Sailing Yacht A,  met Motor Yacht A in Monaco today














*Motor Yacht A *

Launched: 2008

Builder: Blohm + Voss (Hamburg, Germany)

Designer: Philippe Starck

Cost: £240million

Length: 119 metres (390ft)

World's 21st largest superyacht

Guests: 14

Crew: 42

Maximum speed: 23 knots (26 mph)

Cruising speed: 19.5 knots (22 mph)

Flag: Bermuda

*Sailing Yacht A*

Launched: 2017

Builder: Nobiskrug (Rendsburg, Germany)

Designer: Philippe Starck

Cost: £360million

Length: 142.8 metres (468.5ft)

World's 9th largest superyacht

Guests: 20

Crew: 54

Maximum speed: 21 knots (24mph)

Cruising speed: 16 knots (18 mph)

Flag: Bermuda


----------



## dorsetknob (May 4, 2017)

Thought it had been Seized for unpaid bills a while ago
Not that i'm a Creditor following this Tin Dhow  ( and that's being polite calling it that)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 4, 2017)

9th largest made me go look for #1:
Azzam at 180m long and powered by two diesel turbines.





That's as big as Zumwalt, almost as powerful (78 MW versus 70 MW) and as fast (33 knots versus 30 knots).


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 4, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> 9th largest made me go look for #1:
> Azzam at 180m long and powered by two diesel turbines.
> 
> 
> ...




The yacht features two gas turbines *and* two diesel engines with a rated power output of 23,500hp
http://www.ship-technology.com/projects/azzam-superyacht/


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 4, 2017)

Oops, so that's the exact same power system as Zumwalt.

I want to know who has the money for ships like that.


----------



## Athlonite (May 5, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> The ship also contains garages for four vehicles and a submarine, and a helipad on the bow.
> 
> 
> 1st  test under sail




Holy fucken shit I had no idea just how bleeding huge that thing was until I saw those people by the sail


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 11, 2017)

Finally.......some pics of her under sail


----------



## dorsetknob (May 11, 2017)

Sails do not make it any prettier it still looks like a Tin Dhow ( fugly ugly)


----------

